# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Het is goed dat negatieve bijwerkingen van AD aan het licht zijn gebracht

## Leontien

Maandag 1 februari 2010 zond het nederlandse programma Radar de negatieve bijwerkingen van antidepressiva uit. Ze hadden een enquête gehouden op hun site en daar hadden meer dan 11.000 mensen op gereageerd. Er waren zeker positieve ervaringen, maar ook veel schrijnende verhalen. Zo werden mensen tijdens het gebruik agressief en/of suïcidaal. Het maakten hen niets meer uit wat er met anderen of met zichzelf gebeurden.

Tijdens de nederlandse programma Pauw & Witteman op 1 februari 2010 vond er een discussie plaats tussen Radar presentator en psychiater Perquin. Perquin was bang dat mensen die er wel baat bij hebben geen antidepressiva meer willen gebruiken of er niet aan willen beginnen wanneer ze de uitzending van Radar hadden gezien.

Daarom is de stelling: 
*Het is goed dat negatieve bijwerkingen van antidepressiva aan het licht zijn gebracht*

Geef hieronder je mening!!!

Link van de uizending van Radar
Link van de uitzending Pauw & Witteman

----------


## Tweelingetje

Jawel, het is goed om stil te staan bij negatieve bijwerkingen. Maar aan elk medicijn zitten ook ongewenste bijwerkingen waar niet iedereen last van heeft. Zelf heb ik een medicijnintolerantie en heb 4 verschillende anti-depressiva geprobeerd in de loop er jaren. Ik had ernstige, heel nare bijwerkingen, angsten, andere verschijnselen zoals een "wattenhoofd"enz. Maar ik ken ook mensen bij wie het een grote verbetering van hun leven geeft. Anti-depressiva mogen m.i. NOOIT gegeven worden zonder verdere begeleiding!!! Dus: praten, praten.. en de medicatie ter ondersteuning. En dan na maximaal 2 jaar gebruik langzaam afbouwen, net als langzaam opbouwen..En niet maar voorschrijven door de huisarts en het verder zelf maar uitzoeken.

----------


## kidcar29

Ik ben het helemaal eens met deze stelling, eindelijk weten waar je verergerde klachten vandaan komen.
Ik neem aan dat de mensen die willen stoppen wel de AD gaan afbouwen.
Zelf heb ik met de vorige AD slechte ervaringen ,en ondanks de verergerde klachten moest ik maar verdubbelen.
Op gegeven moment van de huisarts door gestuurd naar de psygiater en die nam mij serieus.
Ik kreeg een andere AD waar ik snel enorm van opknapte, had ik geweten van de bijwerkingen dan had ik wel eerder aan de bel getrokken.

----------


## Nenad

Het is zeker belangrijk dat dit naar voren komt.
Zelf slik ik al 10! jaar AD en ben nu aan de derde soort bezig. Er wordt al snel geroepen: " Er is een Kleine kans" dat je last krijgt van de bijwerkingen en het wordt als je het meldt ook meteen gebagatelliseerd.

Van de eerste kreeg ik het Serotonine syndroom. Nou daar word je dus echt depressief van.

Bij deze heb ik nu last van uitslag, maar dat zou niet kunnen zegt men.

Je bent een de (goden) dokters over geleverd.

----------


## hilwoe

Ik zal niet zeggen dat iedereen de bijsluiter kan lezen/begrijpen, maar de gemiddelde nederlander toch wel?
Ikzelf gebruik amitriptyline, echter niet als anti-depressiva maar als middel tegen migraine.
Het heeft een half jaar uitstekend gewerkt maar ik ben nu wel zover dat ik de dosis op moet voeren, na 1 week voelde ik me ook vreselijk, ben toen gestopt omdat ik wel degelijk de bijsluiter had gelezen, nu, samen met de huisarts ga ik het nog eens proberen maar niet gelijk een dubbele dosis , van migraine krijg je ook zelfmoord-neigingen alleen in het verkeer zou ik het wel verbieden.

----------


## gabry

Ja de farmaceutische industrie heeft veel te lang vrij spel gehad, en bewust informatie achter gehouden

Het wordt tijd dat dit naar buiten komt.

----------


## Marliek

Probeer het eerst in de alternatieve hoek, ook al krijg je het misschien niet vergoed. Je krijgt dan geen schadelijke effecten en bijwerkingen. Er zijn tegenwoordig zo veel (nieuwe) mogelijkheden zoals Aura Healing, Kristalhealing, Ayurvedische geneeskunde, Reconnective Healing, Quantum Touch, SCIO en Time Waver, Ostheopathie, CranioSacraal therapie, Neuro-Modulation Technique (Feinberg Methode), NeuroFeedback, The Release Technique... In erge gevallen (bv. in geval van een vloek): een excorcist (ja ja) van www.exorcistonline.eu. Mensen genezen ook door bidden (biij voorkeur samen met een of meer anderen) en gebedsgenezing. Er is genoeg te vinden.

----------


## meneereddie

*Natuurlijk is het goed dat men alle bijwerkingen kent van de voorgeschreven medicatie.*
Er zijn mensen die na 1 keer medicatiegebruik al bijzondere bijwerkingen hebben, en er zijn mensen die na 2 of meer keer medicatiegebruik dergelijke bijwerkingen hebben.
Helaas wordt er zeer vaak te laat beseft, dat deze bijwerkingen door de medicatie komen.
*De bijwerking begint nl al te werken, voordat men doorheeft dat de bijwerking is gaan werken...*
Daarom zijn mensen die medicatie gebruiken meestal te laat met het aantonen van de bijwerkingen. De bijwerkingen werken immers al te lang...
Daarom is het goed om voor het eerste gebruik te weten welke bijwerkingen het medicijn kan geven, zodat er preventief naar andere medicatie kan worden gezocht, in geval dat...
Doch, voor een arts is het ontzettend moeilijk, en vaak niet vooraf te zien, welke bijwerkingen een medicijn op de patiënt heeft. 
*Maar aan de andere kant is er ontzettend veel bekend over bijwerkingen, waarvan zeker is, dat ie ontstaat bij de patiënt.*

Het zal voorlopig wel een dilemma blijven, dit onderwerp. 
Als de politiek en de farmaceutische producenten eerlijk zouden zijn over medicijnen en medicijngebruik... Tja, wat dan...

----------


## parfum

ooit in 1986 kreeg ik ook een antidepressiva voorgeschreven omdat ''het bij mij tussen de oren zou zitten''. Ik weet de naam van het middel niet meer exact, volgens mij was het Tolvon. Ik weet nog wel dat ik er doodziek van werd, ik kreeg zeer hoge koortsen tot bijna 41o en dat terwijl ik altijd ondertemperatuur heb van ca. 35o.
Ik lag te schudden in bed en elke dag stond er een andere dokter aan mijn bed die zei dat ik er niet mee mocht stoppen want dat zou gevaarlijk zijn.
Gelukkig had ik mijn lieve tante in huis die erg alert was en de bijsluiter had gelezen waarin stond dat dit een teken kon zijn dat je er niet tegen kon en meteen moest stoppen, met instemming van de behandelend arts. Maar die wilden dat dus niet.
MIjn tante, die mijn bed wel 5 x per dag moest verschonen omdat het water letterlijk van mijn lijf liep en ik tot overmaat van ramp van kop tot tenen onder de rode schijven kwam te staan, zei tegen mij dat het van die rot medicijnen kwam en dat ik er meteen mee moest stoppen, als ik dat niet deed dan hielp ze mijn niet meer en ging ze weg.
Ik had dus geen keus meer en ben inderdaad met die troep gestopt, GELUKKIG maar, want als ik er mee door was gegaan dan was ik dood gegaan.
Ik had n.l. een medicijnvergiftiging opgelopen van die zooi, dat werd later beaamd door de cardioloog waar ik later terecht kwam omdat ik door de hoge koortsen een lekke hartklep had overgehouden en hartritmestoornissen. 
De rode plekken die ik over mijn hele lichaam kreeg veranderden toen in blauwe plekken en daarna werden het vreselijke jeukplekken, ik werd helemaal gek van de jeuk, mijn huid ging loslaten en ik kon me niet aankleden, de koortsen gingen vanaf het moment dat ik stopte met die medicijnen meteen weg, dat was maar gelukkig ook anders had ik het echt niet overleefd zei de cardioloog later. Ik heb dus mijn leven te danken aan mijn geliefde tante. Al bij al heeft het een heel jaar geduurd voordat mijn huid weer een beetje normaal was en de jeuk weg was. Al die tijd moest ik meerdere malen per dag deppen met een watje gedrenkt in een soort wit pepermuntachtig smeerseltje uit grote flessen van de apotheek. 
Dus ik ben voor de rest van mijn leven hartpatient gebleven en nooit meer goed gezond geworden
Ik ben dus tegen dat soort medicijnen en zal het nooit maar dan ook nooit meer innemen en ik zal het ook iedereen afraden het te gebruiken. Het is echt troep.

----------


## joresas44

> Maandag 1 februari 2010 zond het nederlandse programma Radar de negatieve bijwerkingen van antidepressiva uit. Ze hadden een enquête gehouden op hun site en daar hadden meer dan 11.000 mensen op gereageerd. Er waren zeker positieve ervaringen, maar ook veel schrijnende verhalen. Zo werden mensen tijdens het gebruik agressief en/of suïcidaal. Het maakten hen niets meer uit wat er met anderen of met zichzelf gebeurden.
> 
> Tijdens de nederlandse programma Pauw & Witteman op 1 februari 2010 vond er een discussie plaats tussen Radar presentator en psychiater Perquin. Perquin was bang dat mensen die er wel baat bij hebben geen antidepressiva meer willen gebruiken of er niet aan willen beginnen wanneer ze de uitzending van Radar hadden gezien.
> 
> Daarom is de stelling: 
> *Het is goed dat negatieve bijwerkingen van antidepressiva aan het licht zijn gebracht*
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening!!!
> 
> ...


Hei is inderdaad goed dat de negatieve bijwerkingen aandacht krijgen, maar ik gebruik al jaren Fluoxetine en kan er niet zonder. De enige heel vervelende bijwerking die ik heb is transpiratie en niet zomaar een beetje. Dit heeft me wel vaak doen twijfelen maar uiteindelijk slik ik ze toch nog. Wr blijkt nu ook weer een geheel nieuw middel te zijn, uit Frankrijk afkomstig en het heet Vadoxan! Is er misschien iemand die hier al enige ervaring mee heeft misschien?? Zou het heel graag horen!
H. Hoogeveen

----------


## Ronald68

Zoals een wijn man eens zei:" Ieder voordeel heeft zijn nadeel".
En daar wil ik het graag bij laten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ joresas44, mbt tot valdoxan zijn er al posts geplaatst; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10616 en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10732 dus misschien dat je daar vidn wat je zoekt?

@ Ronald, inderdaad ieder voordeel heeft zijn nadeel  :Wink: 

Ik vind het heel goed dat Radar een uitzending heeft gedaan over AD en de vervelende bijwerkingen die je kunt krijgen!
Ik snap de bezorgheid van huisartsen die bang zijn dat patienten die er wel baat bij hebben het minder snel zullen nemen, maar vaak worden AD ook te snel voorgeschreven en kan een depressie of andere aandoening beter op een andere manier worden behandelt.

----------


## dotito

Ik vind het persoonlijk ook goed dat ze de bijwerkingen aan licht brengen.Ik zelf ben nl totaal geen voorstander van AD,als het zonder kan liefs dan zonder maar als het niet anders kan ja?Ik heb jaren geleden ook een tijdje AD genomen tegen mijn zin Lerivon noemde dat AD.
Dat was enige AD waar ik tegen kon,enige wat ik daar van kreeg was,contipatie en gewichtnoename.
Voor de rest kon ik er nl goed tegen,maar was dan ook de allerlaagste dosis. Het was een AD van de oudere generatie de TCA want tegen de nieuwere kan ik niet tegen teveel bijwerkingen.
Heb vroeger ook eens seroxat geprobreerd en ben er onmiddelijk moeten mee stoppen.
Kreeg ook zelfmoordneigingen van die pillen,en ik was mijn eigen niet meer.wat mijn visie is,probeer eerst u depressie zo op te lossen.Door te gaan praten met een therapeut o.a.tegenwoordig bestaan er zoveel andere gezondere middelen.Lukt dat niet dan vind ik dat je de pillen als laaste middel kunt nemen.Maar ik moet eerlijk toegeven ben er nu al een tijdje vanaf,en ben er heel blij mee.

Dotito,

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Pieter, 
ja eerlijke voorlichting duurt het langst  :Smile: 

@ Dotito, 
Ik ben het met je eens dat je beter eerst andere opties zoals praten met een therapeute kan proberen voordat je begint met AD.
Goed dat jij van de AD af bent!

----------


## piet10

Eis dat je dokter de bijwerkingen meldt bij Lareb.
officieel zouden ze dit uit zichzelf moeten doen zodra er een rare bijwerking gemeldt wordt door de client maar geen enkele huisarts doet dit uit zichzelf.

Dat is de enige manier om een echt goed zicht op bijwerkingen te krijgen.

En ja, bijwerkingen worden gebagetaliseerd, en er wordt vaak gezegd dat maar 1 op de zoveel er last van heeft. Maar bijv seksuele bijwerkingen bij ssri's schijnen bij 70% voor te komen, in de bijsluiter staat het als slechts enkele mensen die er last van hebben. Zo wordt je voor de gek gehouden.

----------

